# sand fleas and/or fiddler crabs



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I was hoping that some of you who recently have been beach fishing could tell me if you have seen any live sand fleas or fiddlers. I need some for my students. I have found them before but thought you could save me some time with directions on the beach.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

No fleas at langdon beach on monday


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

They were few and far between on Navarre last weekend.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for responding. If anyone sees them, I am still looking.


----------



## no parts (Jun 12, 2008)

Ton of fiddlers at the national seashore found near old downed stumps on the water. Saw them right after sun down.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

no parts said:


> Ton of fiddlers at the national seashore found near old downed stumps on the water. Saw them right after sun down.


Are you allowed to collect bait there?


----------



## no parts (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmm I guess I?ve never thought about that. We bring a cast net for bait there and have never had a problem. I guess you may want to check their website or give them a call just to be safe.


----------

